# My journal



## aja44 (May 1, 2010)

To keep me motivated on this one, I decided to keep an online journal.  I'm beginning a 9 week PRRS routine along with 1-Andro.  My goal is to continue to gain LM and strength while dropping BF.  

Current Stats:
39
Male
5'11" @ 245lbs
20% BF

AM - 300mg 1-Andro, 300mg Anabolic Matrix
PM - 300mg 1-Andro, 300mg Anabolic Matrix

Day 1
Meal 1 (wake up) - 1 scoop Whey with 1 apple
Meal 2 (30 minutes later) - 10 Egg Whites w/ 1 Tsp Olive Oil, 1C oatmeal, Water
Meal 3 - 6oz Greek Yogurt, 1/2C blueberries, water
Pre Workout - 1 scoop Whey w/ BCAA, 1 scoop Creatine
Post Workout - 1 scoop Whey w/ BCAA, 1 scoop Glutamine, 1 scoop Creatine
Meal 4 - 1 can Tuna, 1/2C Black Beans, 3oz Shrimp, Green Tea
Meal 5 - 1C Whole Wheat Pasta, 4oz Turkey, water
Meal 6 (before bed) - Casein Shake

Power - Chest (90% 1RM)
Flat - WU sets 135x10, 185x10, 225x10, 275x6
         365x3, 365x3, 365x3
Incline DB - WU sets 50x10, 60x10, 70x10
         110x3, 110x3, 110x3
Fly's  - WU sets 30x10, 40x10
         75x3, 75x3, 75x3
DB Pullovers - no warmups - 100x6, 100x6, 100x6
Cables (upper chest) - No warmups - 90x3, 90x3, 90x3

Calves - 3x180x6 - seated calf machine

Abs - Knee raises - 3x15


----------



## aja44 (May 2, 2010)

Day 2 - Power - Back

AM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX
PM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix

Not really feeling any affects of the 1-Andro at this time. Only 2nd day.  Had a good workout with back.  I have a previous back injury to L5/S1 that kept me out of the gym for 12 years, so I am still mentally not ready to push it to hard yet so I think I estimated my 90% of 1RM for these lifts on the low side, but better safe and able to continue that be sorry.

Food
Meal 1 (Wake up) - 1 scoop Whey (Natures Best Isolate Zero Carb), 1 apple
Meal 2 - 8 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1tbs olive oil, 1C oatmeal, 8oz Green Tea
Meal 3 - 6oz Greek Yogurt, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 4 - 1C Red Bell Pepper, 1C Spinach, 5oz Salmon (canned), 3oz Shrimp, 1 slice 15-grain bread, 8oz Green Tea
Pre-workout - 1 scoop Whey, 1tsp BCAA, 1tsp Creatine
Post-workout - 1scoop Whey, 1tsp BCAA, 1tsp Creatine, 1tsp Glutamine, 2 slices 15-grain bread, 2tbs Natural PB
Meal 5 - 5oz grilled chicken, 4oz Steak, 1/2C rice, 1C mixed greens
Meal 6 (before bed) - 1 scoop Casein 

Workout:
Pull ups - 4x6xBW
Bent Overs (90 degree) - wu 135x8, 185x6 - 225x4, 225x6, 225x4
Lat pulls (behind head) - wu 140x8, 160x6 - 200x4, 200x4, 200x4
Cable Rows - wu 140x10, 160x8 - 220x4, 200x3, 200x4
1-arm DB Rows - 125x3, 125x3, 125x3
Hyper-extensions - 35x10, 35x10, 35x10


----------



## aja44 (May 3, 2010)

Day 3 - Power - Shoulders, Bi's and Tri's

AM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX
PM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 8 Egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1C oatmeal, 1 scoop Whey, 1C green Tea
Meal 2 - Tuna on whole wheat, lettuce, 1 scoop Whey
Meal 3 - 16oz Muscle Milk shake - running late and stuck in traffic
Meal 4 - 6oz Turkey, 1/2C brown rice, 1C peas
Pre Workout - 1 scoop Whey, 1 scoop Creatine, 1scoop BCAA
Post Workout - 1 scoop Whey, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop Glutamine
Meal 5 - 6oz lean beef, small salad w/ fat free dressing
Meal 6 (before bed) - 1 scoop Casein

Workout:

DB Presses - wu sets 30x10, 40x10, 50x10 - 80x6, 90x6, 90x4
DB side laterals - wu sets 15x10, 20x10, 25x10 - 40x6, 40x6, 40x6
DB Rear Delts off 45degree bench - wu sets 30x10, 35x10 - 60x6, 60x6, 60x6
Uprights - wu sets 65x8, 85x8 - 95x6, 105x5, 105x5

CG Bench - wu sets 135x10, 185x10, 225x8 - 315x4, 315x4, 275x6
Off bench dips w/ weight - 45x10, 90x8, 90x8
DB kick backs - 20x10, 25x8, 30x6

Standing Preacher Curls - 110x6, 110x6, 110x6
DB Curls - 65x8, 65x8, 65x6


----------



## aja44 (May 5, 2010)

Day 4 - Power 90% 1RM - LEGS 

AM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix

Not feeling to much of an effect yet from the 1-Andro or the Anabolic Matrix.  I purchased so Jackd that I will begin to use pre-workout next week.  I have read and heard some good stuff.  I stopped into GNC on my way home because I was running low on Whey and I got it for about $23 per container with a special and Gold Card.  So I bought 2!!!

Meal 1 - 8 Egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1C oatmeal, 1 scoop Whey, 1C green Tea
Meal 2 - 6oz greek yogurt, 1oz walnuts
Meal 3 - 4oz turkey on whole wheat, lettuce, 1 scoop Whey
Pre Workout - 1 scoop Whey, 1 scoop Creatine, 1scoop BCAA
Post Workout - 1 scoop Whey, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop Glutamine
Meal 5 - 8oz chicken breast, 1C Peas, 1/2C black beans
Meal 6 (before bed) - 1 scoop Casein

I have not mentioned this earlier, but taking in about 1Gallon + water per day.  8-16 oz per meal and I keep a bottle with me during work day.

Workout:
Back squats - wu 135x15, 185x12, 225x10 - 365x4, 365x4, 365x4
Leg Presses - wu 380x12, 560x10 - 740x4, 740x4, 740x3
Lying leg curls - wu 45x12, 90x8 - 115x3, 115x3, 115x3
Extensions - 140x6, 140x6, 140x6
Seated Calf raises - 180x6, 180x6, 180x6, 180x6

First week of Power done, next week I will be performing my Rep Range using 80% of my estimated 1RM for the above exercises while trying to do each set at 3 x 6-10 reps using a 4x1x0 tempo.  Suggestions????


----------



## aja44 (May 6, 2010)

OFF DAY!!!!!

AM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix

Long day at work so I did not get home in time to get in my cardio work.  Diet suffered as well a bit since I was non-stop from about 7AM till 4PM. Had one of the tech's at the job site run out and picked me up a sandwich and a Muscle Milk.  Lucky it was an off day and I could afford it a bit.

Meal 1 - 1 scoop whey, 1 Apple
Meal 2 - 6 egg whites w/ turkey, 1C oatmeal, 1 banana
Meal 3 - 4oz Turkey, 1 slice american on whole wheat, 16 oz green tea
Meal 4 - Muscle Milk
Meal 5 - 4oz Turkey on whole wheat
Meal 6 - (before bed) - 1 scoop Casein

May need to take another day off today due to work.  On deadline to complete job today, so I may be onsite all day.


----------



## aja44 (May 7, 2010)

Well I ended up with an 18 hour day to finish a project yesterday (Thursday), so I got an extra day of rest.  But back at it today since I had a day off!!!

AM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 300mg 1-Andro w/ 300mg Anabolic Matrix

Not sure I'm feeling anything yet with the Andro and Anabolic Matrix with regards to strength yet, but for the first time in months I slept through the night and in a really deep sleep.  I usually wake up once or twice to pee or switch positions in bed and wake myself up.  But last night I dropped.  Could have been from the long last few days at work, but I will post tomorrow and see if it happens again.

Meal 1 - 1 scoop whey, 1 apple, 1C green tea
Meal 2 - 8 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1tsp Olive Oil, 1C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 3 - 6oz Greek Yogurt
Meal 4 - 1C red pepper, 1C spinach, 5oz salmon, 3oz shrimp, 1tsp olive oil, 1C green tea
Pre-Workout - 1C whey, 1tsp creatine
Post Workout - 1C whey, 1tsp creatine, 1tsp Glutamine
Meal 5 - 2 slices pizza (I know, I know) 
Meal 6 - 1 scoop Casein

Workout - RR - 80% 1RM - 4x1x1 tempo - CHEST, ABS, CALFS
Flat - wu 135x8, 185x8, 225x8 - 345x6, 345x8, 345x6
Incline - wu 135x8, 185x8 - 240x6, 240x6, 240x6
Decline - wu 135x8, 185x8 - 315x4, 275x6, 275x6
Cable Cross - 80x8, 80x8, 80x8
Weighted Crunch Machine - 70x20x3 sets
Calves off Leg Press Machine - 290x10x4 sets


----------



## aja44 (May 8, 2010)

Day 8 

Today I increased to 800mg of 1-Andro and Anabolic Matrix for at least 2 weeks.  I have some extra, so I may go to 900mg in week 4 if things are going well.  I can confirm that I am sleeping much better at night.  Not sure if its the 1-Andro or the Anabolic Matrix, but for a 3rd night in a row I did not wake up in the middle of the night.  I am also going to change my diet up a bit since I gained 3 lbs this week.  I weighed in this morning at 248lbs, but my bf remained just a bit over 20.  

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1tsb olive oil, 1C oatmeal, 1/4C raisins
Meal 2 - Protein drink - 2 scoops whey, 1/4C blueberries, 2oz whipped cream and 12oz water
Pre-workout - 1 scoop creatine and 1 scoop BCAA in 4oz apple juice
Meal 3 - protein drink - 2 scoops whey, 2oz whipped cream, 2 tbs natural PB, 1 scoop Glutamine, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop BCAA, 12oz water
Meal 4 - 7oz baked chicken, 1C green beans, 1C veg. baked beans
Meal 5 - 4oz chicken breast, 4oz beef, 1 apple
Meal 6 - 1 scoop Casein (before bed)

Workout - RR - BACK - 80% - 1x4x1 rep range
Pull ups - 2 reverse grip x 6 / 2 w/ palms facing each other x 8
Front Lat pulldowns - wu 100x10, 120x10 - 190x6, 190x8, 190x6
Rear Lat Pulldowns - wu 100x10, 120x10 - 170x8x3
Cable Rows - 100x10, 120x10 - 190x8x3 
1-arm db's - 100x8x3
Good Mornings - 85x10x3

30 minutes on Treadmill - speed 3 / incline 15 for 10 minutes - speed 5 / incline 5 for 5 minutes - speed 3 / incline 10 for 15 minutes

Can anyone recommend changes to either the workout or the diet?  I am looking at the Male Cutting Plan Meals off the forums and will begin using that tomorrow 100%.  Has anyone had success with it?


----------



## aja44 (May 9, 2010)

Day 9 - REP - 80% - Shoulders, Tri's, Bi's

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 5oz lean beef, 1/2C oatmeal
Pre-Workout - 1 scoop whey, 1 tsp Creatine
Meal 2 (Post Workout) - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberry's, 2oz whipped cream, 12oz water, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop Glutamine, 1 scoop BCAA
Meal 3 - 4oz Chicken, 2 slices 15 grain bread, 1oz Walnuts
Meal 4 - 10oz Prime Rib, 1 baked potato, 1C steamed greens
Meal 5 - 1 scoop Casein (bedtime)

Workout:
standing DB presses - wu 15x10, 20x10, 25x10 - 65x8x3 sets
DB Side Laterals - wu - 15x10, 20x10 - 35x8x3 sets
DB Rear Delts - wu - 15x10, 20x10, 25x10 - 55x10x3
BB Shrugs - wu - 135x10, 185x10, 225x10 - 335x10x3 sets

Standing BB curls - 45x10, 45x10 - 85x10x1 close, 85x10x1 med, 85x10x1 wide grips
Standing Preacher DB curls - 35x10x2 sets

CG Bench - wu 135x10, 185x10 - 275x8x3 sets
Weighted Dips - 45x10x3 sets

Abs - vertical leg raises supersets with crunches - 2 sets of 15


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

aja44 said:


> CG Bench - wu 135x10, 185x10 - 275x8x3 sets
> Weighted Dips - 45x10x3 sets



Strong tris!


----------



## aja44 (May 10, 2010)

CJ - thanks.  Any critiques, comments or suggestions?????

Day 10 - REP - 80% - LEGS

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 5oz lean beef, 1/2C oatmeal
Pre-Workout - 1 scoop whey, 1 tsp Creatine
Meal 2 (Post Workout) - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberry's, 2oz whipped cream, 12oz water, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop Glutamine, 1 scoop BCAA
Meal 3 - 6oz Chicken, 1C spinach, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberry's, 2oz whipped cream, 12oz water, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop Glutamine, 1 scoop BCAA
Meal 5 - 8oz Salmon, 2C broc, 
Meal 6 - 1 scoop Casein (before bed)

WORKOUT
Back squats - wu - 135x10, 185x10, 225x8 - 320x10x2 sets
DeadLifts - wu - 135x10, 185x10 - 245x10x2 sets
Seated Ham Curls - 110x10x3 sets
Seated Calfs - 180x10x2 sets w/ both legs / 45x10x2 sets single leg

Day off tomorrow -


----------



## aja44 (May 12, 2010)

Day 10 - Off Day

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 5oz lean beef, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2 6oz tuna, 1/2C brown rice, 1/2 Cucumber
Meal 3 - 6oz Chicken, 1/2C brown rice, 1/2 Cucumber
Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberry's, 2oz whipped cream, 12oz water, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop Glutamine, 1 scoop BCAA
Meal 5 - Steamed Chicken and Broc w/ brown rice
Snack - handful of walnuts and 6 whole grain crackers
Meal 6 - 1 scoop Casein (before bed)


----------



## aja44 (May 12, 2010)

DAY 11 - SHOCK - CHEST 

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 5oz lean beef, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberries, 2oz whipped cream, 12oz water, 1 scoop BCAA
Pre-Workout - 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop BCAA
Post Workout - 3oz grape juice, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop Glutamine, 1 scoop BCAA.
Meal 3 -20 minutes after workout- 3oz Salmon, 1C Red Pepper, 1C spinach
Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberries, 2oz whipped cream, 12oz water, 1 scoop BCAA
Meal 5 - 6oz tuna, 1/2C brown rice, 1C Green Peas
Snack - 1oz walnuts
Meal 6 - 1 scoop Casein (before bed) 

WORKOUT:
Flat Bench - wu 135x12, 155x10, 185x10
               - drop sets 295/275/225 x 6 reps x 2 sets
Incline Nautalis Machine Presses - 1 arm at a time / super with dips
               - 45 each arm x 12 sup w/ Dips BWx8
               - 70 each arm x 10 sup w/ Dips BWx8
               - 90 each arm x 10 sup w/ Dips BWx6
15 degree incline fly's - wu 15x10, 20x10, 25x10
               - drop sets 55/45/35 x 10 reps x 2 sets
Cable Fly's - 60x15, 60x15, 70x12
Ab work


----------



## aja44 (May 14, 2010)

Day 12 - shock - BACK

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Starting to feel a bit lethargic, but still sleeping very deep during the night.  I may have to add a bit of coffee to my day in the mornings, afternoons and evening.  Long day of work today.  Combine that with being lethargic from the 1-Andro, and forgetting to take my Jacked before my workout I was planning on starting.......Not a very good workout today.

Meal 1 - 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 5oz lean beef, 1/2C oatmeal, 1tbs olive oil
Morning snack - 6oz Greek yogurt
Meal 2 - 6oz Tuna, 1/2C brown rice, 1/2 cuccumber
Meal 3 - 5oz shrimp, 1/2C black beans, 1/2 cuccumber
Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberries, 2oz whipped cream, 12oz water, 1 scoop BCAA
Post Workout - 3oz grape juice, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop Glutamine, 1 scoop BCAA, 1 slice 15-grain bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 5 - 2 slices 15-grain bread, 4oz chicken
Meal 6 - 1 scoop Casein (before bed) 

WORKOUT: 60 seconds between sets - 3 minutes between exercises
CG front pulldowns - wu 100x15, 120x15 - 170x12x2
Reverse CG front pulldowns - 170x12x2
Bent over Rows - wu - 95x15x2 - 135x12, 185x12
Cable Rows - wu - 100x15x2 - 170x10x3
Pull ups (assisted #2 setting) - 3 sets 10/8/6


----------



## aja44 (May 16, 2010)

DAY 14 - SHOCK - SHOULDERS, BI'S & TRI'S

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Good nights sleep last night and still feeling a bit lethargic, but once I put it into drive the body responds so I'm not complaining yet.  Got out to play 18 this afternoon so I had meal 3 right when I left and brought the muscle milk while on the course.

Meal 1 - 5 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 5oz lean beef, 1/2C oatmeal, 1tbs olive oil
Meal 2 - 6oz Tuna, 1/2C brown rice, 1/2 cuccumber
Post Workout - 3oz grape juice, 1 scoop Creatine, 1 scoop Glutamine, 1 scoop BCAA, 1 slice 15-grain bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken breast, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4 - Muscle Milk 
Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberries, 2oz whipped cream, 12oz water, 1 scoop BCAA
Meal 6 - 1 scoop Casein (before bed) 

WORKOUT:
superset - Arnie's and side laterals - 45/20x12x3 sets
superset - Rear Delt DB and BB front raises (30degree) - 50/30x12x3 sets

superset - ezbar curls and seated str8 bar and seated DB - 80/40/20x12x3 sets

superset - 2 bench weighted dips and DB kickbacks - 45/25x12x3 sets


----------



## aja44 (May 16, 2010)

DAY 15 - SHOCK - LEGS

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 4 egg whites, 2oz turkey, 1 slice low sodium swiss on WW wrap
Meal 2 - 4oz turkey on 9 grain wrap
Meal 3 - Muscle Milk Shake
Meal 4 - 1C WW pasta, small salad
Meal 5 - 1 scoop Casein (before Bed)

Unable to get to the gym today as I needed to help a buddy out.  Instead, did what I think was a more grueling workout than my leg day would have been, and maybe more than any workout I've done in the last 3 weeks.  

Cut down 8 new 40ft trees, each with an average of 18" trunks.  He cut them down and carved into 2ft sections.  I carried and stacked all the wood.  He had already cut down 12 other trees during the week which we then carved up.  Total was about 20 trees all about 40'+ in height.  Backyard is over 200' deep and had to stack the wood near the front to be picked up.  It was a 12 hour day, but we got it done and I was fucken exhausted.  Best workout I've had in a long time.


----------



## aja44 (May 17, 2010)

DAY 16 - OFF DAY 

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

On scale today and weight down to 243.4, but BF was up to 21%.  After a chat with Built, I'm back to logging everything on FitDay and will get everything under control again.  I think I trusted some plans I should not have.  

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites, 1C oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberries, 2tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/4C blueberries, 2tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 5 - 8oz chicken, 1/2C potatos, small salad
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed)


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2010)

aja44 said:


> CJ - thanks.  Any critiques, comments or *suggestions?????*



I need suggestions from you. Strong lifting!



aja44 said:


> DAY 16 - OFF DAY
> 
> AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
> PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix
> ...



How do you like FitDay?


----------



## aja44 (May 18, 2010)

DAY 17 - POWER - CHEST

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Pre-workout I started Jacked today.  THIS STUFF IS AWESOME!!!  Had a great workout today.

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1C oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, 6 frozen strawberries, 2tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/4C blueberries, 2tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 5 - 4oz chicken, 1C whole wheat pasta
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed) 

WORKOUT:
Flat bench - wu 135x15, 185x15, 225x10 - 370x4, 375x4, 375x4
DB Incline bench - wu - 40x15, 50x12, 60x10 - 115x6x3 sets
Lying Overhead Dumbell pulls - 105x6x3 sets
Flys - wu 30x15, 40x15 - 75x6x2 sets
Cable flys - 100x6x2 sets

Calves - pyramids off Smithmachine
225x8, 315x6, 405x5, 315x4, 225x6 x 2 sets


----------



## aja44 (May 19, 2010)

DAY 18 - POWER - BACK

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

2nd day using Jacked.  About 20 minutes after taking this stuff I get a tingling sensation and a little warm.  I get into the gym and focused and ready to go.  By far the best stuff I have tried to date.

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1C oatmeal
Meal 2 - 4oz turkey and 1 slice American on WW w/ Let and Tom dry
Meal 3 - Protein bar - (stuck in traffic with the rain and had to stop)
Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/4C blueberries, 2tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 5 - 6oz chicken, 1/2C rice, 1 apple
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed) 

WORKOUT:
Chin Ups - BWx6x4 sets
1-arm Lat pulls - wu - 30x10, 40x10, 50x10 - 100x6x3 sets
Bent over rows - wu 135x10, 155x10 - 225x6, 245x6x 2 sets
1-arm DB pulls - 125x6x3 sets


----------



## aja44 (May 20, 2010)

DAY 19 - POWER - SHOULDERS, BI'S & TRI'S

Woke up this morning and went into the gym before breakfast and did some HIIT on treadmill.  FELT GREAT!!!  

5 minutes at 3.5
1 minute at 7 -  2 minutes back at 3.5
1 minute at 7.5 - 2 minutes back at 3.5
1 minute at 8 - 2 minutes back at 3.5
1 minute at 8 - 2 minute back at 2.5 for cool down


AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites, 1 Whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C Blueberry's
Meal 2 - 2 scoops Pro Complex Whey, 6 Strawberries, 1tbs whipped cream, 12oz water.
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/4C blueberries, 1tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 5 - 4oz Roast Beef, WW Wrap, 1 slice cheese, 1 apple
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed) 

WORKOUT:
DB Presses - wu 25x15, 30x15, 35x15 - 85x6, 90x6x2 sets
DB Side Laterals - wu 15x10, 20x10 - 40x6x3 sets
DB Rear Delts - wu 25x10, 30x10, 35x10 - 70x6x3 sets
BB Upright Rows - 95x6, 115x6, 135x6

Preacher Curls w/ EZBar - wu 40x10, 50x10 - 100x6x3 sets
45deg Incline DB - 45x6x3 sets

CG Bench - wu 135x10, 185x10, 225x10 - 315x6x2 sets, 335x5
Weighted Dips - BW+45x8x3 sets


----------



## aja44 (May 21, 2010)

DAY 20 - POWER - LEGS

Woke up this morning and felt like shit.  I was very lethargic and just seem heavy of my feet.  Both my knees felt a bit "achy" and I was actually thinking of taking a day off since today was a leg day.  Good thing I didn't, I set 3 personal bests and had the best leg workout to date.

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 apple
Meal 2 - 8 egg whites, 1 Whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C Blueberry's
Meal 3 - 4oz turkey breast, 1 slice cheese, WW bread, banana
Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, 1/4C blueberries, 1tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 5 - 4oz Beef, 2oz pork, 1 potato
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed)

WORKOUT:

Back Squats - wu 135x10, 185x10, 225x10 - 315x8, 365x6, 385x6, 405x3 (PB)
Front Squats - wu 135x10x2 sets - 225x8x3 sets
Lying Leg Press Machine - wu - 470x10, 560x10 - 785x6x2 sets, 875x4 (PB)
DeadLifts - wu 135x10x2 sets - 225x6, 275x6, 315x5 (PB)
Lying Leg Curls - 45x10, 90x6x2 sets, 115x3x2 sets


----------



## aja44 (May 23, 2010)

DAY 21 - OFF

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 apple
Meal 2 - 8 egg whites, 1 Whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C Blueberry's
Meal 3 - 2 scoops whey, 1/4C blueberries, 1tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 4 - turkey on WW w/ mustard
Meal 5 - 2 slices pizza (out with kids)
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed)

DAY 22 - REP - CHEST

17 minutes of HIIT first thing in morning before breakfast

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 apple
Meal 2 - 8 egg whites, 1 Whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C Blueberry's
Meal 3 - 2 scoops whey, 1/4C blueberries, 1tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 4 - 6oz chicken breast, 1/2C brown rice, 1C broc
Meal 5 - Pulled Pork sandwich and wings from Buffalo Wild Wings
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed).

WORKOUT:
Flat bench - wu 135x10, 185x10, 225x10 - 335x6x3 sets (4/1/1/1 tempo)
Incline DB 45degree - wu 135x10x2 sets - 225x6x2 sets, 245x5 (same tempo)
Decline DB Flys - 20x10, 30x10, 35x10 - 65x6, 70x6, 75x6
Cable Flys - 60x8x4 sets (hold and squeeze for count of 4)

Calves off Leg press - 200x10/290x10/380x6/290x8/200x10 x 2 sets


----------



## aja44 (May 24, 2010)

DAY 23 - BACK

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 apple
Meal 2 - 8 egg whites, 1 Whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C Blueberry's
Meal 3 - 2 scoops whey, 1/4C blueberries, 1tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 4 - 6oz chicken, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 5 - 6oz chicken, 4oz WW pasta
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed)

WORKOUT:
Chin ups - BWx8x4 sets
Bent over Rows - 135x10, 185x8, 225x6, 245x6
Lat Pulldowns - 170x8, 200x6x2 sets
TBar Rows - 135x10, 180x6, 225x6
Pull Ups (assisted) - 3 sets of 6 on assist 4


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Bent over Rows - 135x10, 185x8, 225x6, 245x6



Un-freakin'-believable.  _245?_  Very nice!


----------



## aja44 (May 26, 2010)

DAY 24 - SHOULDERS AND ARMS

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 apple
Meal 2 - 8 egg whites, 1 Whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C Blueberry's
Meal 3 - 2 scoops whey, 6 Strawberries, 1tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 4 - 6oz chicken, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 5 - 6oz chicken, 4oz WW pasta
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed)

WORKOUT:
Military Press - wu 65x10, 85x10, 135x10 - 185x8, 205x6x2 sets
DB Side Lat - wu 20x10, 25x10 - 40x8x2 sets
Cable Uprights - 110x8x3 sets
Cable Rear Delts - 40x8, 50x6, 40x8

Standing Preacher Curls - wu 30x10, 50x10 - 100x8x3 sets

Lying Bench Dips - BWx10x2 sets
Pressdowns - 200x8x2 sets


----------



## aja44 (May 26, 2010)

DAY 25 - LEGS

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites, 1 Whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, 5 Strawberries, 1tbs whipped cream, 12oz H2O
Meal 3 - 3.5oz canned Salmon, 1C red pepper, 1C spinach, 1tsp olive oil, 3oz shrimp
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey shake
Meal 5 - 6oz chicken, 1C mashed potatos, small salad
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed)

WORKOUT:
Back Squats - wu 135x10, 185x10, 225x10 - 315x10, 335x10
Lying Leg Presses - wu 470x10, 560x10 - 695x10x3 sets
Hack Squats - 90x10x3 sets
DB Lunges - 30x8, 40x8, 50x6
Seated Curls - 110x8x2 sets, 120x8x2 sets

Calves off Leg Press - pyramids x2 sets
90x10, 180x10, 270x8, 360x8, 270x8, 180x10, 90x10


----------



## aja44 (May 28, 2010)

DAY 26 - OFF

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, 12oz H2O
Meal 3 - 6oz Tuna, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey shake
Meal 5 - 6oz chicken, 4oz pasta
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed)


----------



## aja44 (May 28, 2010)

DAY 27 - CHEST - SHOCK

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, 12oz H2O
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey shake
Meal 5 - 6oz chicken, 4oz pasta
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed) 

WORKOUT:
superset flat bench and 45degree incline DB presses
wu flat - 135x10x2 sets   wu incline db - 30x15x2 sets
225x15/55x15, 225x15x55x15, 225x10/55x12, 225x9/55x10

superset decline BB and flat flys
225x15/35x15, 245x12/35x12, 245x12/35x12

Dips
BWx15x3 sets

Ab work


----------



## aja44 (Jun 1, 2010)

So with the holiday weekend and work, I've been a bit behind on updating my journal.  Sorry for that.  I did weight myself on Saturday (Day 28) and my weight was done to 243lbs @ 19% BF.  All the BBQs did not help my cause this weekend, but it was expected.  Was in the gym on Sunday morning and saw some guys I have not seen in a few months and then had good things to say, did not notice me at first and asked the owner who the new "juiced" guy was.  I guess since I'm not officially on gear "YET", I will take that as a compliment and more motivation.

Anyway, I also up'd my dose of 1-Andro and Anabolic Matrix to 900mg per day.

DAY 28 - BACK - SHOCK

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 500mg 1-Andro w/ 500mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, 12oz H2O
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey shake
Meal 5 - 2 BBQ chicken legs and 1 Hamburger, salad
Meal 6 - Casein shake (before bed) 

WORKOUT
Pull ups - Wide Grip BWx6x 2 sets - Medium Grip BWx8x 2 sets
Chin ups - CG BWx10x3 sets
Bent over Rows - medium grip - 185x10x3 sets
T-Bar Rows - 180x10x3 sets
1-arm DB - 100x10x3 sets
Hyperextensions - 10x3 sets


----------



## aja44 (Jun 1, 2010)

DAY 29 - SHOULDERS/ARMS - SHOCK

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 500mg 1-Andro w/ 500mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 8 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2 - 2 scoops whey, 12oz H2O
2-3oz BBQ's shrimp, 6-8 pieces BBQ'd chicken, pasta salad, Spinach quiche- at a BBQ from noon till 9PM so just picked on food.  Had only 3 beers all day and stuck to water.  Did have a cookie or two at desert.

WORKOUT: 1 minute between reps and 3 minutes between exercises
Warmups - standing BB military presses - 65x12, 85x12, 95x12, 115x10
superset - Arnies and side laterals - 40/20x12/10/9
superset - EZbar upright rows and DB Rear Delts - 90/40x12/10/8

CG Bench - 225x15, 225x12, 225x10
Tri Pressesdowns - 160x15, 170x13, 180x12
Reverse pressdowns - 80x15, 80x12, 80x10

Preacher Curls - superset 90lb wide grip w/ 30lb close grip - 12x3 sets
incline DB curls - 35x10x2 sets

Abs


----------



## aja44 (Jun 1, 2010)

DAY 30 - LEGS - SHOCK

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 500mg 1-Andro w/ 500mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C raisins
Meal 2 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water
Meal 3 - bowl of WW pasta
Meal 4 - 1/2 Hamburger, dozen chicken wings, small salad
picked a fork full of random deserts
Meal 5 - Casein shake

WORKOUT:
Back squats - wu 135x15x2 sets 225x20x2 sets
Leg presses - 350lbs 7 w/ feet out, 7 w/ feet straight, 7 w/ feet in x 3 sets
DL - 225x12x3 sets
Seated Curls - 110x12x3 sets


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Meal 4 - 1/2 Hamburger, dozen chicken wings, small salad
> picked a fork full of random deserts


 

LOL i love this meal number 4, thats something i would do throw random stuff together. 20 X  225lbs squats for 2 sets sounds like tough work, how long you been doing the 20 rep squat programme for or are you doing your own version of it?


----------



## aja44 (Jun 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL i love this meal number 4, thats something i would do throw random stuff together. 20 X  225lbs squats for 2 sets sounds like tough work, how long you been doing the 20 rep squat programme for or are you doing your own version of it?



Thats what happens when you go to a friends for a BBQ.  Just tried to make the best of what they were serving.  Not doing the 20 squat routine.  I'm running a PRRS, so for shock sets I shoot for between 10-15 and trying to pump the blood into the legs.  I just sat there and kept going and hit 20 and my legs felt like jello.  I liked it, so I went for it again and was able to hit 20.  My DL sucked after that, but kept the weight low and just felt the burn...


----------



## aja44 (Jun 3, 2010)

DAY 31 - OFF

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 500mg 1-Andro w/ 500mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C raisins
Meal 2 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water
Meal 3 - 6oz tuna, 1/2C Brown Rice
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water, 1 slice WW bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 5 - 6oz tuna, 1/2C Brown Rice
Meal 6 - Casein shake


----------



## aja44 (Jun 3, 2010)

DAY 32 - CHEST - POWER

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 500mg 1-Andro w/ 500mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C raisins
Meal 2 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water
Meal 3 - 6oz tuna, 1/2C Brown Rice
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water, 1 slice WW bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 5 - 6oz tuna, 1/2C Brown Rice
Meal 6 - 4oz chicken, 1 large apple
Meal 6 - Casein shake 

WORKOUT:
DB Incline - wu - 40x15, 50x15, 60x15 - 125x4, 115x6x2 sets
DB Flat - wu - 40x15, 50x15, 60x15 - 125x6, 115x6, 110x6x2 sets
Decline Bench - wu 135x10, 185x10, 225x10 - 315x6, 335x5, 350x4
Fly's - wu - 25x8, 30x8, 35x8 - 70x8, 75x8, 80x6

Calves - 180x10x5 sets

Ab work


----------



## aja44 (Jun 3, 2010)

DAY 32 - BACK - POWER

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 500mg 1-Andro w/ 500mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 large apple
Meal 2 - 8 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 3 - 4oz chicken, WW bread
Meal 4 - 1 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water, 1 slice WW bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 5 - 6oz chicken breast, 1/2C brown rice, 1C asparagus
Meal 6 - 4oz chicken, 1 large apple
Meal 7 - Casein shake 

WORKOUT:
Pull ups - BWx8x 2 sets wide reverse grip / BWx8x2 set medium overhand grip
Wide Lat pulldowns - 200x6x3 sets
T-Bar front cable pulldowns - 240x4x2 sets
Bent over Rows (overhand) - 225x8, 245x6, 250x4
                      (reverse grip) - 185x8, 225x6, 230x5
Pull ups (close grip) - BWx8x3 sets


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2010)

Have you tried Barbell step ups on your leg day yet? they destroy your quads. I very them with front squats/lunges and leg press on quad day.


----------



## aja44 (Jun 5, 2010)

DAY 33 - SHOULDERS/BI'S/TRI'S - POWER

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, Multi-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 500mg 1-Andro w/ 500mg Anabolic Matrix

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 large apple
Meal 2 - 8 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken, 4oz Sweet Potato, 1C broccoli
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water, 1 slice WW bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 5 - 6oz Tuna, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 6 - 4oz chicken, 1 large apple
Meal 7 - Casein shake 

WORKOUT:
BB Military Press - wu - 90x10, 110x10 - 180x6x3 sets
Alter DB Presses - 70x8, 75x6, 80x6
Side Laterals - wu - 20x10x2 sets - 40x6, 40x6, 45x5
DB Rear Delts - 55x8, 60x8, 65x6
DB Front Raises - 30x10, 40x8, 45x6

CG Bench - wu 90x15x2 sets - 270x8, 280x6x2 sets
Weighted Dips - BW+45x10x3 sets

Standing EZBar Curls (strict) - 110x6x3 sets
CG Pull ups - BWx10x3 sets


----------



## aja44 (Jun 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Have you tried Barbell step ups on your leg day yet? they destroy your quads. I very them with front squats/lunges and leg press on quad day.



I have not, I'm doing Legs today so depending on how I feel I may give them a try.  Thanks...


----------



## aja44 (Jun 6, 2010)

DAY 35 - LEGS - POWER

Starting PCT today for next 4-6 weeks.  This is my last week of a 6 week 1-Andro/Anabolic Matrix Cycle.  I am cycling down to 800mg for the week to end it.  I weighed in this morning at 239.9lbs and my BF is about 19%.  I have been cutting through this entire cycle, so not sure the full benefits of the cycle came out since my total calories has been sub 2600 most of the cycle.  But I definitely gained some size on this cycle as I gained size in almost all areas and a noticable difference from both people at my gym and co-workers I have not seen in a few months.  


AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-TrioneMulti-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-Trione

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 large apple
Meal 2 - 10 egg whites, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken, WW Bread
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water, 1 slice WW bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 5 - 8oz Fillet Mignon, small sweet potato, cream spinach
Meal 6 - Casein shake 

WORKOUT:
Back Squats - wu - 135x10, 185x10, 225x10 - 315x8x3 sets
Front Squats - 225x8x3 sets
Lying Leg Presses - wu - 650x8x2 sets - 830x4x2 sets
DL - wu - 135x10, 185x10 - 315x5x2 sets
DB Step Ups - 45x6x3 sets


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2010)

aja44 said:


> DB Step Ups - 45x6x3 sets


 

How did you find them, worse part for me is stepping back down


----------



## aja44 (Jun 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> How did you find them, worse part for me is stepping back down



I did them at the end.  I was using Kettleballs as opposed to the DBs, and they had 50lbs sitting there and I dont think I would have been able to do them.  Legs felt like jelly.  Definitely felt some different muscles being worked with them though.  Will add them in and see how it goes.

Thanks,


----------



## aja44 (Jun 8, 2010)

DAY 36 - OFF


AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-TrioneMulti-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-Trione

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 large apple
Meal 2 - 10 egg whites, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 3 - 5oz salmon, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water, 1 slice WW bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 5 - grilled scallops and shrimp on WW Pasta w/ garlic and oil
Meal 6 - Casein shake


----------



## aja44 (Jun 8, 2010)

DAY 37 - CHEST REP RANGE


AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-TrioneMulti-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-Trione

Meal 1 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey
Meal 2 - 10 egg whites, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 3 - 5oz salmon, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water, 1 slice WW bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 5 - 8oz BBQ Pork, 1C broccoli
Meal 6 - Casein shake 

WORKOUT:
Flat Bench - wu - 135x10, 185x10, 225x10 - 315x8x3 sets
Incline DB - wu - 40x10, 50x10, 60x10 - 100x10, 110x8x2 sets
Decline BB - 315x8x3 sets
Cable Flys - 80x8x3 sets

ABs


----------



## aja44 (Jun 8, 2010)

DAY 38 - BACK - REP RANGE


AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-TrioneMulti-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-Trione

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 2 - 6oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 3 - 2 scoops ProComplex Whey, 12oz water, 1 slice WW bread, 2tbs Nat PB
Meal 4 - 6oz chicken, 1C brown rice, 1C peas
Meal 5 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 apple
Meal 6 - Casein shake 

WORKOUT:
Bent over Rows - wu - 135x8x2 sets - 225x8x3 sets
T-Bar Rows - 180x8x2 sets, 225x6
Chin Ups - BWx8x2 sets wide, BWx8x2 sets medium, BWx8x2 sets close

Seated Calf Raises
135x10x5 sets


----------



## aja44 (Jun 10, 2010)

DAY 3 - SHOULDERS,BI'S,TRI'S - REP RANGE9


AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-TrioneMulti-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-Trione

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 2 - Detour Lean Muscle Protein Bar
Meal 3 - 12" Subway Grilled Chicken on 9grain WW, cucumbers, peppers, Honey Mustard
Meal 4 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 apple
Meal 5 - 6oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato, 1C green beans
Meal 6 - Casein shake 

WORKOUT:
warmup - standing DB presses - 20x15, 25x15, 35x15, 50x10, 60x8
Arnie presses superset with side laterals 40/20x10x3 sets
upright rows - 90x10x3 sets
wide behind head presses - 90x10x3 sets (slow and only went 1/2 down behind head)
DB shrugs - 125x10x3 sets

CG Bench superset w/ skull crushers - 180/90x10x3 sets

Standing Preacher Curls - 110x8x3 sets
Chin Ups (about 10" apart, palms facing) BWx8x4 sets

Ab work


----------



## aja44 (Jun 11, 2010)

DAY 40 - OFF

Late day at work and unable to get to the gym.  Legs get another day to rest.

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-TrioneMulti-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-Trione

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 2 - Detour Lean Muscle Protein Bar
Meal 3 - turkey on WW w/ lettuce and tomato
Meal 4 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 apple
Meal 5 - 6oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato, 1C green beans
Meal 6 - Casein shake


----------



## aja44 (Jun 11, 2010)

DAY 41 - LEGS - REP

Had a GREAT leg day today.  Set another personal best.  I know a lot of people say that PH's done do shit, or its a mental thing.  I ran a cycle of 1-Andro and Anabolic Matrix last June/July and got some strength increases, but thought since I was out of the gym for 13 years a lot of it was muscle memory.  I went hard since July with 5x5 routine and one other PRRS and made moderate gains each week.  Since I have been on this stuff I have made some major gains over the last 6 weeks hitting weight that I did not think my 40 year old body was going to be able to do. 

AM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-TrioneMulti-vitamin pack, 4 Flex RX, Flaxseed, Fish Oil
PM - 400mg 1-Andro w/ 400mg Anabolic Matrix, 400mg 6-Trione

Meal 1 - 10 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/2C oatmeal, 1/4C blueberries
Meal 2 - 1/2C brown rice, 1 can tuna
Meal 3 - 6oz chicken, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4 - 1 scoop ProComplex Whey, 1 apple
Meal 5 - 1C white rice, 6oz steamed chicken, 2C steamed broccoli
Meal 6 - Casein shake 

WORKOUT:
Seated Leg Presses - wu 380x15, 560x12, 650x10 - 740x8, 830x6, 900x3
Back Squats - wu - 225x10x2 sets - 315x6x3 sets
Dead Lifts - wu - 135x10x2 sets - 315x6x3 sets
Seated Curls - 110x10x3 sets
Leg Extensions - 90x10x2 sets, 115x10x2 sets


----------

